# Gummy 1.2 for the Prime! Fantastic ROM.



## secsist (Nov 9, 2011)

Is anyone running this yet?

Only problem i have is it allows overclocking to 1.8ghz however CPUSPY shows 1300mhz at any setting at or above 1300mhz. There aren't files in /system/etc to modify any thoughts? Here is the link.

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/25210-release-05-09-12-gummy-120-the-chronicles-of-nyania/


----------



## Jirv311 (Apr 25, 2012)

Not totally sure but I'll be flashing this later and will let you know what I find.

I did put this on my Captivate this morning and am totally impressed. Runs very well.


----------



## kman79 (Jun 11, 2011)

Been running it since yesterday.

Runs great as far as I can tell, haven't noticed any bugs, then again, my head has been in my books for my last exam tomorrow, so haven't actually put it through its paces as much as I should.

It has been the ROM I have been waiting for, Gummy has ran great on my nexus, and so far, I haven't been dissapointed with it on my prime.


----------



## nilsonf (Apr 25, 2012)

I've been running this for a bit now and no problems so far. Its awesome

Sent from my Transformer Prime using RootzWiki


----------



## jermaine151 (Aug 26, 2011)

I love the default wallpaper but hate the boot animation and music!  Am I allowed to say that?


----------



## snicklet (Aug 3, 2011)

Do any of you know if you need to flash Gapps with this? The post does not say so........or if it did I missed it.

NVM...i found it.


----------



## kman79 (Jun 11, 2011)

Are you guys able to mount NTFS SD card on this ROM? I seem to be having trouble with this


----------



## thompsd (May 14, 2012)

Been running this about a day and so far it seems pretty stable. No problems mounting my SD, the dock works and charges both, I haven't encountered anything yet that is a show stopper. I had been using the latest EOS ROM, that's pretty slick as well. I did notice that this takes awhile to settle down and by awhile I mean 1-2 hours. It works during that time but was real choppy with a couple of FC's and random reboots but now it's smooth and not choppy at all. I did try the GPS dongle and got 1 satelite, this was in the house so I'll try again outside later tonight.

Great job guys,


----------



## gimlet72 (Jun 10, 2011)

I have been using this rom overnight. Its quick and seems to drain my battery life less then stock. One issue I have is pulling up the SD card from the keyboard slot. When I go into a file explorer it just comes up blank. Any ideas?


----------



## paddycr (May 5, 2012)

If anyone is interested the nightlys for Gummy are hidden away here:

http://androtransfer.com/center/?dev...y&folder=tf201

These actually seem to be hidden away really well since there has been a grand total of zero downloads for TF201 so far. If no one else is interested I will try today's later when work is not distracting me and report back...

They also maintain a pretty well used subforum here:

http://rootzwiki.com/forum/405-teamgummy/


----------



## secsist (Nov 9, 2011)

jermaine151 said:


> I love the default wallpaper but hate the boot animation and music!  Am I allowed to say that?


Are you kidding jermaine about the default wallpaper? it is actually sopposed to be a "live wallpaper". At least in gummy settings the animation and sound can be disabled.


----------



## secsist (Nov 9, 2011)

kman79 said:


> Are you guys able to mount NTFS SD card on this ROM? I seem to be having trouble with this


The ROM does not auto mount NTFS volumes for me for my SD card in the dock, the one in the prime works fine. There is a maual way of doing this, google is your friend.


----------



## gimlet72 (Jun 10, 2011)

I fixed the NTFS issue by installing Ntfs Mounterfrom the play store​


----------



## CharliesTheMan (Jul 15, 2011)

Go to settings/Gummy Settings/ Device Specific and change CPU Mode Switch from Balanced to Performance and overclocking up to 1700 will begin upon changing it.

Sent from my Transformer Prime using RootzWiki


----------



## Scuddster (May 28, 2012)

I'm running it as well but has the one bug I hate which is not a show stopper but annoys the heck out of me. The screen goes black when rotating.


----------

